# Heavy Duty Routine(s)



## rburton (Jun 25, 2003)

Out of curiosity, does anyone use Mike Mentzer's Heavy Duty routines? If so, have you had success, or have you developed any effective variations of the routines? I've used a variation (see below) of the one from HD II with good results. I welcome any suggestions.

Workout 1:flye supersetted w/dip or incline press;
stiff-arm pulldown supersetted w/chin; seated row; Shrug.
Workout 2:trapbar deadlift; leg curl; calf raise; Crunch.
Workout 3:lateral raise supersetted w/Nautilus shoulder press; rear flye; preacher curl; pushdown supersetted w/dip
Workout 4:leg extension superesetted w/leg press; pendulum squat; calf raise; crunch

Each workout takes 15-20 min and are spaced 2-4 days apart.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 25, 2003)

I haven't read Mike Mentzer's book but I have used some HIT workouts before. Remember you have to hit the muscles really hard. I am not sure if you should superset every workout but I would try it and see what results you get. Don't forget to recover properly too.


Good luck.


----------



## rburton (Jun 25, 2003)

Thank you, and you are correct, supersets should not be performed at each workout. I do train with staright sets, as well, on occasion, but I do follow the HIT principles, as explained by Mentzer, in addition to others.

Nonetheless, do you, or any one else, have additional suggestions/comments?


----------



## HDROB (Jul 21, 2009)

rburton said:


> Thank you, and you are correct, supersets should not be performed at each workout. I do train with staright sets, as well, on occasion, but I do follow the HIT principles, as explained by Mentzer, in addition to others.
> 
> Nonetheless, do you, or any one else, have additional suggestions/comments?



I follow a variation of the Mike's consolodation routine: squat or deadlift, barbell or dumbell row, dip or military press. I will throw in a pre-superset sometimes - and a bit of bi/tri/calf work here and there. I do no more than five sets a week, taking ten minutes.

* Hey, six years on since this original thread and HIT is still going strong.


----------

